# NSI N0501-2 Microplex to DMX



## Omar Ortiz (May 13, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I recently acquired an NSI N0501-2 or Leviton I/F 501-2 (i believe they are one in the same) to be able to utilize some old dimmers we have to be able to be controlled by our DMX software. We are currently running a variety of DMX controllers (what ever production is in the building) Hog, Chamsys, laptop DMX software etc. 

I have followed directions from the manual to the T, and can't seem to get any where with getting my controller to talk to the Dimmer pack. 

I am currently using Chamsys MagicQ PC to talk to an old NSI DDS 6000 Dimmer pack (MPX). I tried looking for documentation on how i can troubleshoot, but the topic may be older than the modern internet.  

Does anyone have any insight on what i could do to get this working? I have checked my jumpers over and over and still have no signal... not even when i try and do an auto chase setting. 

Any insight would be MUCH appreciated! 

Thank you,
Omar


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2016)

Your thread title, "NSI N0501-2 Microplex to DMX" leads me to suspect that you are trying to go the wrong direction. Protocol Converter maxim is ALWAYS <what the console speaks> to <what the dimmers want to hear>.
In other words, try setting the 501 for "DMX512 IN" and "Microplex OUT".

Perhaps something from the thread https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/ion-5-pin-dmx-to-3-pin-dmx-nsi-dimmer-packs.9816/ might also help.

From the manual pdf N0501-2protocol converter






If that fails to resolve the issue, good luck on the onerous tasks of contacting Leviton (I sure wish we had a ControlBooth-friendly contact person there.) Commercial Support > Commercial Home > Commercial from Leviton Entertainment.
Leviton .


----------



## Omar Ortiz (May 13, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> Your thread title, "NSI N0501-2 Microplex to DMX" leads me to suspect that you are trying to go the wrong direction. Protocol Converter maxim is ALWAYS <what the console speaks> to <what the dimmers want to hear>.
> In other words, try setting the 501 for "DMX512 IN" and "Microplex OUT".
> 
> Perhaps something from the thread https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/ion-5-pin-dmx-to-3-pin-dmx-nsi-dimmer-packs.9816/ might also help.
> ...


Good Morning Derek, 

Thanks for the quick reply. I have gone step by step on the manual to no avail, and used the configuration you suggested. I guess the next step would be to contact Leviton and hopefully they have some decent support. something interesting to note, I purchased the Leviton I/F 501-2 model which is MPX/DMX to CMX. Everywhere I have read, this is the model that converts MPX to DMX. However, when we received the box, it contained a DMX 5 pin in and out, but only had a Microplex 3-pin in, and no 3-pin out. I went ahead and moved the in to the xlr out on the board, but was curious why they would have the CONNECTOR Microplex IN > OPERATION 'Not Used' on the configuration guide. 

Thanks again!
Omar


----------



## microstar (May 13, 2016)

Omar--
You're not listening to Derek.... you want a DMX to MPX converter, yet you keep saying MPX to DMX.
You also do NOT have the correct model of IF501. Here is the IF501 page from the Leviton website. It clearly says the IF501-2 only converts from MPX and DMX to CMX. CMX is NOT the same as MPX. You just have the wrong converter and nothing you do to it will make the conversion you need. Send it back and get the IF501 model with no suffix (first picture). I have one and use it all the time to convert between DMX and MPX and also MPX to DMX with the proper jumper changes.


----------



## Omar Ortiz (May 13, 2016)

microstar said:


> Omar--
> You're not listening to Derek.... you want a DMX to MPX converter, yet you keep saying MPX to DMX.
> You also do NOT have the correct model of IF501. Here is the IF501 page from the Leviton website. It clearly says the IF501-2 only converts from MPX and DMX to CMX. CMX is NOT the same as MPX. You just have the wrong converter and nothing you do to it will make the conversion you need. Send it back and get the IF501 model with no suffix (first picture). I have one and use it all the time to convert between DMX and MPX and also MPX to DMX with the proper jumper changes.View attachment 13312




Thanks for the reply.

Yeah I realized I keep saying it wrong. My apologies. I talked to a sales guy and read a couple of forums that swore up and down on the I/F 501-2 is what I needed. Thanks for your input. Bottom line I'm trying to go from a dmx console, or software interface to an NSI DDS 9800 pack to control some front wash. 

Omar


----------



## microstar (May 13, 2016)

Actually a better and cheaper idea is to find the NSI/Leviton OPT 8512 DMX option kit for the DDS9800 dimmer pack. It gives you the DMX input directly. I'm having a tough time finding a source though, you might have to call Leviton tech support/parts and buy it from them. I think it used to be around $100. Or maybe a ControlBooth member knows the details of how it's hooked up. Can't be that hard from the looks of it.


----------



## Brentgi (May 18, 2016)

This is a shot in the dark but...

First off, did you get it working? Secondly I KNOW that what you want to do with this unit is possible. I've used it myself as a matter of fact. I'm curious about something though... Have you tried putting a terminator on the DMX out or THRU? Since MPX doesn't typically need termination, you wouldn't think of that. But if there's no termination in the line, you might experience erratic behavior. Just a thought.


----------



## microstar (May 18, 2016)

Brentgi said:


> This is a shot in the dark but...
> 
> First off, did you get it working? Secondly I KNOW that what you want to do with this unit is possible. I've used it myself as a matter of fact. I'm curious about something though... Have you tried putting a terminator on the DMX out or THRU? Since MPX doesn't typically need termination, you wouldn't think of that. But if there's no termination in the line, you might experience erratic behavior. Just a thought.


 
You have used an IF501-2, not an IF501? The IF501-2, which is what he has, is made to convert DMX or MPX to CMX. That's why the jacks are labelled the way they are: DMX and MPX in, DMX (CMX) out. To the best of my knowledge, MPX is never terminated.


----------



## Apmccandless (May 18, 2016)

I have upgraded several of these packs to dmx. I purchased the kit for the first one and re purposed the 3 pin XLR connectors for the others. The upgrade takes about 30 mins once you have the dimmer out of the rack. Incidently I also have an I/F 501. I am posting 2 files. the first is the required connection to re purpose the 3 pin xlr. There is more to the upgrade than that if you are interested PM me. The second is the appropriate switch configuration to convert from dmx to Microplex on an I/F 501 where DMX channel 1 is Microplex channel 1. When you set the dip switches do so with the power off and then plug the unit in to multiplex once it is configured. If you need to change the address or settings let it sit de energized for a minute before re plugging it in or else it will not function. If you have other issues let me know I have been dealing with these packs for a few years.


----------



## Brentgi (May 18, 2016)

microstar said:


> You have used an IF501-2, not an IF501? The IF501-2, which is what he has, is made to convert DMX or MPX to CMX. That's why the jacks are labelled the way they are: DMX and MPX in, DMX (CMX) out. To the best of my knowledge, MPX is never terminated.



I didn't realize that there was a difference. My apologies. In that case, I would say that he was sold the wrong item and should've got the 501-000. In this case, I would still strongly recommend terminating the DMX, not the MPX.

Or go with the above mentioned conversion kits.


----------

